# tarmac comp v. cervelo soloist



## smoooooove (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in the market, looking in the 200-2500 range, and here is where i'm stuck. The tarmac is carbon, primarily ultegra with 105 thrown in and a pretty nice bike. The cervelo is ultegra, 10 vs. tarmacs 9, aero, adn a pretty cool bike. But here is the problem. For whatever reason i am pretty hooked on the cervelo-i guess they did a better marketing job then specialized. I am more into it than the tarmac, and reviews show it to be an excellent ride. I ride solo a lot, out in the country, plus mix in multisport and group rides. I only want one bike, and the soloist seems to fit a lot of rides. However,I must consider the fact that I'm being a dumas and ignoring a great bike in the Tarmac. Well...


----------



## mrcrabbiepattie (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm a big fan of trek bikes, but when i decided to upgrade to a "better" rode bike, I looked at other bikes really liked a cannondale but out of price range, Then looked at a tarmac comp, I wasn't sure of the anti-vibration inserts and the shape of the upper tube. But I got it anyway, just to try something different. I enjoy the bike very much, its alot smoother than my trek 1000. I don't care what components are on the bike when I buy it, I worry when and if they brake what will I get. I race agaisnt myself and thats the riding I do. I mainly ride for excersice.


tarmac comp 2005


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

I was deciding between the Tarmac Pro and the S-works E5. I got the S-works E5 and love the bike. If you are trying to stay in that price range you could look at the Specialized Allez Expert it reatails for 2300 and has carbon rear stays to smoth the ride and Ultegrga 10. you might even find a bike shop with 05 that wants to make room for the 06 bikes and get a good deal. Its the same material as the E5 but with heavier walls.

I have heard the the Cervelo is a pretty hash ride because I was also interested in them until I heard that from other people.


----------



## hammeron2wheels (Mar 1, 2005)

The AL Soloist is feels like you are riding a very, very, very stiff carbon bike. For the most part it does not feel like traditional aluminum and very compliant vertically. There is some road buzz sometimes but it's not much more than you would get with a stiff stiff carbon bike with aluminum bars and stem. The carbon seatpost on the AL team is very comfortable. Personally, I prefer the AL soloist to the tarmac which has a more dead feeling...very comfortable but it just doesn't feel that lively (my bro has one and i've ridden it). then again I might be biased since I have both the AL and carbon soloist!


----------



## smoooooove (Mar 30, 2006)

*05 DA 10 at the LBS*

So today i find the LBS has a leftover 05 Soloist with full Dura ace 10 except FSA SLK crankset/BB and Shimano 550 hoops (which I'll swap out) he'll do for 2400. It's sounding like its worth a test drive. Any difference b/t 05 and 06 soloist frame?


----------



## mrcrabbiepattie (Nov 28, 2005)

do they have a website you can research?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*soloist*

where did you get an 05 soloist for $2400



smoooooove said:


> So today i find the LBS has a leftover 05 Soloist with full Dura ace 10 except FSA SLK crankset/BB and Shimano 550 hoops (which I'll swap out) he'll do for 2400. It's sounding like its worth a test drive. Any difference b/t 05 and 06 soloist frame?


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

I just saw one for $2,700 CDN this weekend. It was dressed with Ultegra and Cervelo brakes.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

$2700 is the MSRP for Cervelo Soloist Team Aluminum. If you want a Cervelo, you gots to order early or soon, back orders and what not means even if u got the dough and ready to buy...u can't get one....and also means rarely any discount on MSRP.


----------



## azdroptop (Jun 6, 2006)

No difference that I could find. 2400 for a dura ace soloist is a sweet deal.


----------

